# Candy surprised me! Eve has her kids early!



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

I got back from the park with my son and heard baby sounds from the dog(goat) house. 
I figured that she didn't take last summer. I'm used to seeing IO huge lol She wasn't very big, pooch wasn't poochy, but my friend said that her udder was looking bigger.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Congratulations! What a cutie.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

She is adorable! It looks like there is a pink heart on her nose. Cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Awwww Congrats! Very very pretty baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

What a cutie pie! Congratulations!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Awww...Congrats on such a cute surprise :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Awww!!!! Simply adorable!! Congratulations! :applaud: Is it a buckling or doeling?


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

A doeling


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Awwwww!  Congrats!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

She is just too cute!!! :hi5: to you


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

That is a really good surprise for any goat owner! :thumb:

Unfortunately that seems to be the way it goes.
Wait until you leave and come back to find kids.
Like maybe if we are a round it would be invading their privacy. :roll:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Grats on the cute doeling :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

Awww she does have a little pink heart on her nose toooooo cute


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

What a darling little surprise package!!!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

So cute!! What's her name?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Candy surprised me!*

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Candy surprised me! Eve has her kids early! good/bad new*

I just got back from picking up my new mini lamancha buck. 
Eve had triplets. 2 does and a buck. Unfortunately, one doe passed. The poor thing had so much fluid in her lungs. I wish I had been there. I feel awful, and don't want any more kids this season and just enjoy the ones that are here. This is of course my first death and I expected heartbreak and I know there is always a chance of it happening again. I'm keeping these two sweeties. They were all buckskins. The buck has moonspots I think.

As soon as I'm over this, I'll post pictures of all of them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray for the Candy surprise!  My Mindy is supposed to be pregnant, but doesn't look it. She's due in a month but isn't getting any wider and doesn't look poochy at all. I'm hoping she'll "surprise" me too!

And I'm sorry you lost one of Eve's little ones. It's so hard to be there all the time! We'd love to see the pics of her other 2 when you're ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb: 

I am sorry for the loss...  :hug:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

doe









buck


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats so how many goats do you have now? I thought IO was your only one until I saw this page.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable .. a big congrats..... :thumb:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

RPC - I'm up to 11 goats including the babies


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O wow awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute, congrats! I'm sorry about the loss of the little one though.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It is so hard to lose a little one. :angelgoat: 
The others are just adorable. I hope to be having little ones bouncing around my barnyard in a couple more weeks.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How adorable!!!!!!    Buckskin is my favorite color    Sorry about the other doeling though  :hug: :angelgoat:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute! 
:hug: Sorry for your loss.


----------

